# 2009 Montana Van tire warning



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Unhook the positive battery cable and then rehook. That may reset the computer if you have a glitch.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I was told there is a sensor in each tire
Seems to be true according to Wiki
There is also a problem that causes false readings...forget what it was


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> I'm thinking of rotating the wheels (RF to LR, LF to RR) would this be a good way


Ayuh,... I assume you have radial tires,... 
They should be rotated on the same side of the vechicle...
Left front to left rear, right front to right rear...


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,... I assume you have radial tires,...
> They should be rotated on the same side of the vechicle...
> Left front to left rear, right front to right rear...


:no:This has not been true for many years. Read your owners manual, check ANY tire manufacturers website, or RMA websites. This is another myth being perpetuated. :yes:


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

I found an answer to my problem!

GM has a routine, where you hold the OPEN and LOCK buttons on the remote fob until the horn toots.

Then you release air pressure in the LF tire until the horn toots again. Do the same with RF tire, then the RR tire and finally the LR tire.
This is how the computer relates the transmitter to the computer.
Then, of course, the tires need to be re-inflated to the proper pressure.

Thanks for all your replies! :yes:


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

"Wildie", this may be the re-programming method for your GM vehicle, but it is not the re-programming method for ALL of GM's vehicles. Just to let you know. I have an '07 GMC Sierra truck and this is totally different than my book states. Mine is so complicated to me that I just let my local tire/alignment shop (owned by a friend) do this with their computer. And YES, each tire has it's own sensor built into the valve stem unit. And--they are not cheap. Those for mine run about $115-$135 per tire depending on where you buy them. Not to sure if this is a good thing or not--Yet!


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Thurman said:


> "Wildie", this may be the re-programming method for your GM vehicle, but it is not the re-programming method for ALL of GM's vehicles. Just to let you know. I have an '07 GMC Sierra truck and this is totally different than my book states. Mine is so complicated to me that I just let my local tire/alignment shop (owned by a friend) do this with their computer. And YES, each tire has it's own sensor built into the valve stem unit. And--they are not cheap. Those for mine run about $115-$135 per tire depending on where you buy them. Not to sure if this is a good thing or not--Yet!


 Thanks for the info! I'm somewhat confused though, as I thought the webpage said GM rather than Montana. I'll look again and verify this!
Has GM simplified the routine on later models?


----------



## burnt03 (Sep 20, 2009)

Rehabber said:


> :no:This has not been true for many years. Read your owners manual, check ANY tire manufacturers website, or RMA websites. This is another myth being perpetuated. :yes:


What's not true, rotating front to back without going left to right? This was the recommended procedure on my old 03 Corolla (front to back only).


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

A friend of mine owns a major, reputable tire/alignment shop here now in it's third generation of business/ownership. I do spend time there and often help with things. Today's radial tires CAN be "X" , or "cross rotated". The ideal rotation involves the spare tire also, if the vehicle has a full size spare. The main problem with that is most of today's vehicle's come with four aluminum wheels and the spar is on a steel rim. This necessitates having to swap two tires and rims to get the tires into proper rotation and people don't like to pay for the tire/rim swapping. So many used vehicles out there today with 100,000 miles on them and the original spare with the vehicle. So, on an '03 Toyota Corrolla, the owner's manual probably did state to rotate straight only. Life changes, procedures change each day now


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Rotation depends on the vehicle. It is no a myth to rotate front to back. Some vehicles suggest this method in the owner manual, some suggest the X pattern. It pays to read.


----------

